# Vapor Trail Limbdriver Arrow Rest



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm looking at a limbdriver arrow rest and was wondering what everyones thoughts are about them. My biggest concern is the string running form the rest to the limb being caught tangled or ripped pulling the bow up to the tree stand. Any input would be appreciated Thanks


----------



## pat_est (Sep 5, 2008)

do you cut limbs so you can shoot comfortably? I know alot of friends that have them and work very well, and they do a lot of spot and stock with them and have no trouble. I will have one on my next bow


----------

